# Adopter Needed 4 Pigeons/pittsburgh



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Adopter needed for 4 pigeons who have been live in the "Animal Rescue Wildlife Center" in Pittsburgh. These pigeons for some reason or another cannot be released into the wild. At one time they were 'feral' and were brought in for rescue, but have now grown dependent on people. They are sweet guys and are in need of a loving home.


----------



## oakhill1863 (Feb 22, 2002)

*Rescue Pigeons*

Hello. If you don't find someone in the Pittsburgh area to take them I live 90 minutes north in Mercer County. I raise doves and pigeons and have a loft. You are welcome to contact me by e-mail.

Best Wishes.

Kathy


----------

